# Motorcycle size chopper bicycle



## fxo550 (Apr 29, 2013)

Is a nirve 3 speed

thinking on a trade


----------



## Sulley (Apr 29, 2013)

Those are cool. I have a Schwinn Spoiler thats 7 1/2 feet long. Fits me good. awfull to ride thow. Sulley


----------



## fxo550 (Apr 29, 2013)

sulley said:


> those are cool. I have a schwinn spoiler thats 7 1/2 feet long. Fits me good. Awfull to ride thow. Sulley





nice!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sped Man (Apr 29, 2013)

Sulley said:


> Those are cool. I have a Schwinn Spoiler thats 7 1/2 feet long. Fits me good. awfull to ride thow. Sulley
> 
> They aren't that bad to ride just different.


----------

